# Conexión en paralelo, amplificador TDA2030



## markiño (Jun 21, 2007)

en primer lugar un gran saludo a todos  para esta comunidad espero poder aprender y en lo posible ayudar ...
bueno tengo una duda ..si alguien me puede ayudar ...se lo agradeceria...
saludos

? Porque al conectar 2 amplificador (18W)Rms en paralelo a una misma señal : por ejemplo , Right no se obtiene en el sonido (parlante) una ganancia audible ( no sube el volumen) ???? .Los amplificador que utilicé son con transistores TDA2030.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El mensaje fué reubicado al foro correspondiente.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 21, 2007)

Hola, poner amplificador en paralelo es medio raro porque la señal que entreguen no van a ser iguales. Además tenés las realimentaciones, es todo un lío.
Lo más común es ponerlos en puente (bridge). Estoy seguro que la hoja de datos debe dar el circuito de conexionado.


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 21, 2007)

como comenta francisco, para sumar dos amplificador, es mejojr ponerlos en serie (configuracion puente) con varios detalles a tener en cuenta:

-los amplificador a sumar deben tener la misma potencia.
-el amplificador creado habria q añadirle un circuito adicional q desfase la señal 180 grados, osea, a uno de los dos directa y al otro desfasada 180 grados, consiguiendo q la la potencia del conjunto sea  la suma.
- los altavoces de salida deberan soportar la nueva potencia(el doble de tension)


----------



## capitanp (Jun 21, 2007)

la respuesta es simple porque para aumentar la potencia tienes que aumentar la tension y tu al ponerlos dos en "paralelo" lo que haces es que soporten mas corriente, corriente que no puedes hacer circular porque no tienes tension sufisiente


----------



## sebadt79 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola Francisco. Aqui tengo una pregunta. tengo este amplificador estereo de 15w por canal. Quiero unir las dos salidas para que me tire 30w a un solo parlante, pero no logro entender como unirlas en puente. No se como hacer un circuito de desfase. Y la verdad estoy dele buscar y lo que encontre no lo entiendo bien. Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
Saludos. Gracias.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf

Aqui va el enlace.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2010)

El mensaje que acabas de escribir es casi sin sentido. Fijate la fecha del último comentario:

*21-jun-2007* Ya pasaron tres años.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2010)

sebadt79 dijo:


> Hola Francisco. Aqui tengo una pregunta. tengo este amplificador estereo de 15w por canal. .....


En esta dirección pone "Puente" o "Bridge"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 9, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> El mensaje que acabas de escribir es casi sin sentido. Fijate la fecha del último comentario:
> 
> *21-jun-2007* Ya pasaron tres años.
> 
> Saludos


:buenpost: me lo sacaste de la boca


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2010)

jaja...

g.corallo, 

Yo ahora me fijo bien la fecha, antes me pasaba que escribía en posts re viejos y me mandaban a... freir churros... 

Por eso les digo a los novatos.. que no pierdan tiempo y que busuqen threads actualizados y activos...

Saludos!!!
Tavo10


----------



## sebadt79 (Mar 10, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> jaja...
> 
> g.corallo,
> 
> ...



No veo cual es el problema... lo escribi anoche y ya tuve respuestas. En todo caso si no hay que escribir en temas viejos los tendrian que borrar.



Fogonazo dijo:


> En esta dirección pone "Puente" o "Bridge"
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php



Gracias Fogonazo... muy buena onda. Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 10, 2010)

pero si los borran si a fulano de tal se le presenta el problema y justo esta la respuesta en ese tema que borraron


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola a todos los foreros.
Markiño  primero deberías usar el buscador del foro si lo hubieras hecho. te habrías encontrado con el tema de los TDA20X0 Y LM1875, Los cuales están funcionando y lo bueno es que no son complicados y ademas aprendes bastante del BRIDGE, personalmente te recomiendo el puente de 2 tda2050, muy bueno, yo lo tengo en un subwoofer con su respectivo filtro pasa-bajos activo. ADIÓS Y QUE VIVA LA ELECTRÓNICA ANALÓGICA


----------



## Ingfernandoruiz (May 4, 2011)

Estoy trabajando en un amplificador, y tengo los circuitos lm1875. Me dijeron que es posible conectarlos en paralelo para obtener mayor potencia

podrían alguien ayudarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Pasá por aquí :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## svartahrid (Mar 26, 2013)

Buenas amigos, veo que hay unos diagramas que ponen dos circuitos integrados amplificadores en puente (como el TDA2040 en este caso) logrando aumentar notablemente la potencia de salida, y esto en modo mono, no estereo. Si bien no tengo pensado hacer un ampli basado en muchos de estos, que para eso ya hay otros CI que manejan más potencias, tengo la duda de cuántos TDA2040 en puente podrías poner ? Se pueden poner incluso más de 2 ó 3, qué tal 10 ? Simple duda muchachos, no sé mucho sobre estas configuraciones en puente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 89776


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

Éste tema se trato demasiadas veces ya , a usar el Buscador !


La configuración puente-bridge lleva solo dos amplificadores que trabajan en oposición de fase , de manera que cuando en uno la tensión de salida sube , en el otro baja.

Otra posibilidad es poner además los amplificadores en paralelo con lo que entonces podrías cuadruplicar la potencia 

U1 y U2 están en paralelo , U3 y U4 también

A su vez , ambos conjuntos están en puente-bridge







http://electronics-diy.com/lm4780-gainclone-amplifier.php

Saludos !


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 17, 2014)

Buenas, hace un tiempo un moderador me dijo algo sobre conectar amplificadores en paralelo, pero no me quedó bien claro. No tengo intenciones de hacer un ampli, es nomás despejar esta duda. Sucede que hace muchos años, experimentaba con esos amplificadores TDA2040 que rondaban los 20w, y siempre echaba en ganas hacer algo más potente, pero no tenía diagramas y la internet apenas estaba levantando en 56k. Entonces dejando de lado eso de que puedes configurar dos chips en puente, podría haber hecho por decir, 5 amplificadores de 20w, y conectar sus salídas en paralelo, de modo que alimentaran una bocina de 100w ? Yo esto lo veo raro, porque en parte como que sería que estarías metiendo potencia a una de las salidas, pero como la electricidad se comporta como flujo, pues ahí tienes que quizás sí funciona esa proeza. Yo en mi ignorancia hubiera tirado por poner las salidas en serie, que es como se suma el voltaje. Pues esa es mi duda teórica.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 17, 2014)

Buenos días.

Si los amplificadores son IDENTICOS los puedes poner en paralelo. Solo hay que tener cuidado en que los desfases, en todas las frecuencias, en ambos Amplificadores sea el mismo.
Pero piensa que las entradas tendrán que estar, igualmente en paralelo, esto reduce a la mitad la Impedancia que ve el equipo al que los conectamos por lo que la señal se repartirá entre los dos Amplificadores, tendremos que compensar esta pérdida.

Y si las salidas no las conectamos en paralelo y ponemos en cada una de ellas sus Altavoces correspondientes, el efecto será el mismo, habremos sumado potencias y no correremos riesgos en caso de fallo en uno de los Amplificadores.

Sal U2


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 17, 2014)

svartahrid dijo:
			
		

> podría haber hecho por decir, 5 amplificadores de 20w, y conectar sus salídas en paralelo, de modo que alimentaran una bocina de 100w ?



Podés conectar dos o más amplificadores en "paralelo", pero tomando determinados recaudos al hacerlo. No es simple ni muy recomendable, pero se puede.

Si cada amplificador desarrolla 20 W máximos sobre una carga de 8 ohmios (por ejemplo), no implica que poniendo 5 amplificadores iguales a esos en "paralelo" te van a permitir desarrollar 100 W máximos sobre una carga también de 8 ohmios (pero que admita más potencia: los 100 W, como indicaste). Para poder desarrollar una potencia cercana a los 100 W (es algo menos a 100 W en la práctica) tenés que necesariamente reducir la impedancia de la carga ya que el voltaje de alimentación de esos amplificadores no se puede alterar (suponiendo que están trabajando a su máxima exigencia). La carga debería ser alrededor de 5 veces menor (en impedancia) que el original (de 8 ohmios, por ejemplo): es decir, 1.6 ohmios.

Saludos

PD: el camino más fácil y con mejores posibilidades es multiamplificar atacando convenientemente vías "específicamente dedicadas en frecuencia y desempeño", realizando división de señal en activo. Ejemplo: un ampli de 20 W para woofer (que puede ser de 8 ohmios), otro de 10 W para mid (que puede ser de 8 ohmios también) y otro de 5 W para tweeter (que puede ser de 8 ohmios también). Cada uno de ellos es por canal si es un sistema estéreo: es decir, 6 amplis en total. Después, tenés que disponer de un divisor de frecuencias estéreo entre la fuente de señal y la entrada de cada uno de esos amplis: una vía para 20 Hz a 200 Hz, otra para 200 Hz a 2000 Hz y otra para 2000 Hz a 20000 Hz, por ejemplo.


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 18, 2014)

Ya veo, gracias a todos por la explicación. Tengo otra pregunta, he visto que por aquí mucha gente les ha hecho pre amplificadores a estos CI tipo TDA2030, es realmente necesario ? yo recuerdo que me bastaba y sobraba con la potencia de salida para audífonos o de RCA de cualquier dispositivo sin usar pre amplificador para exitar la entrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2014)

Posiblemente necesite preamplificador para señales bajas como la de micrófono , *pero además* la mayoría de los pre tiene controles de graves-medios-agudos-balance


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente necesite preamplificador para señales bajas como la de micrófono , *pero además* la mayoría de los pre tiene controles de graves-medios-agudos-balance



Ah ya veo, así ya se vuelve conveniente añadirle ese circuito adicional.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2014)

Claro , de esa manera se hace mas adaptable


----------



## miguelus (Ene 19, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

La cuestión de si se necesita o no se necesita un "Previo" está muy relacionado con lo sensible que sea nuestra etapa de potencia y de su Impedancia de entrada.

Una de las características de nuestros Amplificadores es el nivel de señal que hay que introducir en la entrada para obtener la máxima potencia de salida, este valor nos lo dice el fabricante, suele ser de ~ 700mV y la Impedancia de entrada de 47KΩ.
Los Pre-Amplificadores suelen tener, igualmente, 47KΩ de Impedancia de salida en estas condiciones el sistema tendrá adaptadas sus Impedancias y todo funcionará de maravilla.
Si  la fuente de señal ya da el nivel suficiente de señal como para excitar al Amplificador, lógicamente el Pre-Amplificador nos sobrará.

Si ahora conectamos dos Amplificadores con sus entradas en paralelo la Impedancia de entrada será la mitad, 23,5KΩ, como la Impedancia de salida del Pre-Amplificador sigue siendo de 47KΩ, el resultado es que a la entrada de los Amplificadores llegará la mitad de tensión, por lo que tendremos que compensar esta pérdida haciendo que el Pre-Amplificador dé el doble de tensión de salida.

Lo mismo vale si conectamos más Amplificadores con sus entradas en Paralelo.
Las salidas las podemos conectar en paralelo pero se tiene que cumplir sí o sí que los Amplificadores sean *IDENTICOS** de esta forma conseguimos que el Retardo de Grupo sea el mismo en todos ellos.
En estas condiciones, y para aprovechar que podemos sacar más potencia, solo nos queda poner los Altavoces en paralelo, ahí reside e “Truco”, como la tensión es la misma que si conectamos un solo Amplificador, al bajar la Resistencia (Impedancia) de carga, la potencia resultante será mayor (P=V^2/R)
Pero todo esto tiene un pequeño problema…
Al tener una Impedancia de carga muy baja, las pérdidas en los cables que conectan a los Altavoces será mayor, lo que nos obliga a emplear cables de mucha sección  y de buena calidad.

Seguramente es mejor no conectar las salidas de los Amplificadores en paralelo y conectar cada uno de ellos a sus Altavoces correspondientes, el resultado será el mismo, habremos sumado potencias.

*
Hay que tener en cuenta que hacer dos Amplificadores *IGUALES* en todo el margen de audio es una tarea muy complicada, sobre todo en frecuencias altas. Hay que tener en cuenta que un Amplificador, por modesto que sea cubre un margen de al menos tres Décadas (20Hz a 20000Hz).
Si uno de ellos retrasa la señal más que otro, el resultado será similar a un corto circuito proporcional al desfasaje, de ahí el razonamiento de no conectar las salidas en paralelo.

Sal U2









2"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Los Pre-Amplificadores suelen tener, igualmente, *47KΩ de Impedancia de salida* en estas condiciones el sistema tendrá adaptadas sus Impedancias y todo funcionará de maravilla.


  
 Naaaaa....la impedancia de salida de un preamplificador NORMAL es del orden *100Ω* *o menos*!!!! (los pre valvulares son otra historia) Por eso no importa cuantos amplis conectés en paralelo a la salida del pre....


----------

